# Pamela Rogers arrested again in sex case.



## thelastsamurai

McMINNVILLE, Tenn. -- The former Warren County teacher who went to jail last year after a scandal involving sex with a 13-year-old student has sent naked photos and sexually explicit videos of herself to her victim via a cellphone, authorities said today.

Pamela Rogers, 28, was arrested again on Monday on charges that she violated the terms of her probation by contacting the boy. She is being held without bail in McMinnville today following a court appearance.















​ OAS_AD('300x250_1');  Rogers got out of jail in February for good behavior, but was then arrested early this month on an initial set of probation-violation charges. Authorities alleged that she had created a MySpace.com Web site and blog on which she had posted messages to the boy. She pleaded not guilty to those charges and was released on bail pending a July hearing.

Her arrest this week stems from further allegations that she has had extensive contact with the boy and his family, including calls, e-mails and text messages along with the nude photos and sex videos, court documents allege. Some of the naked photos and videos she sent after her most recent court appearance on April 12, a warrant says.

"These were videos of (the) defendant involved in sexual activity and she was nude in the pictures," the warrant says. "Defendant requested from victim that he send pictures and videos and phone records indicated she received same on her phone."

Rogers text-messaged the boy using a cell phone belonging to the Fentress County Board of Education, court documents allege. Rogers' father is a longtime basketball coach at Clarkrange High School in that county.

The first text message was sent on March 19, asking "do you still love me." Other messages include:

• March 19: "Always still? R u still waitn? Or do u want me 2 try to move on wit my life? I miss u so much. I wish I could tlk 2 u."

• March 19: "Hey did u kno that ur numb is the year I graduated hi sch and yr I was born?" Authorities have previously alleged that Rogers made MySpace posts addressed to the teen via his basketball jersey number.

• "Good Morning and I love u always. Thank u 4 makin me the happiest person n the world! I wil have this fone 2nite an 2moro I have 2 go 2 c a counselor a sex one." Court documents did not specify a date on which this message was sent.

• "Hey Baby. Save this numb under a dudes name." No date was listed for this message.

• April 3: "I thought u said u got over that s girl this past summer? What am I 2 believe? What u said or what I feel? So I am suppost 2 wait while u r doing that. No lies."

Along with the text messages, Rogers has contacted the boy by phone and had oral conversations with him as recently as last Wednesday, the affidavit said. She also added the boy to her MSN Messenger "buddy list" and created a Hotmail.com Web account for which she provided the boy with the password, court records allege.

Here's a link to her deleted myspace page
http://www.badjocks.com/pamela-myspace.htm

the source
http://www.badjocks.com/archive/pamela-rogers-turner-bikini-ms-monday-nitro.htm


----------



## kwflatbed

She looked dam good in the stripped suit on TV


----------



## SOT

Mr. Rodgers is turing over in his grave...it's not such a good day to be a neighbor.


----------



## dcs2244

> further allegations that she has had extensive contact with the boy and his family, including calls, e-mails and text messages along with the nude photos and sex videos


With the "family". Is it me, or WTF? Nice job mom and pop...they should be charged as accessories...if they were not the reporting persons.

Nice country, this America.

Every day a holiday, every meal a banquet and every person a victim.


----------



## CJIS

Obviously this woman just doesn't get it. I wonder if she is just a bit slow? Maybe she thinks she is alot younger than she is and sees nothing wrong with what she is doing. Apparently it seems both her and the childs family do not understand the term "statutory" nor do they care.


----------

